# huron today



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

went out of huron this morning. fished north of cranberry 30fow out to 39fow and back. marked a lot of fish but only got one. 120 back on a pink bandit.. nice day on the lake.speed was 1.2mph. tagalong


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

we went same place,pulled a hog(about 8-9lbs) in 32 fow and then nothing.pulled at noon and ran out to 29/28 in 45-46 fow pulled bandits between 70-90 back and pulled a dozen fish in about 3 hrs.bare naked Barbie,blue/chrome,pink lemonade and a couple of customs pulled our fish,great day on the water.water out deeper was very clear and got clearer as day went on. fish seemed to move in as water cleared.heard several people claiming they were getting them short(25-50 back)but we couldn,t get the short setups to pull.1.1-1.3 slow troll.


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

nightranger said:


> we went same place,pulled a hog(about 8-9lbs) in 32 fow and then nothing.pulled at noon and ran out to 29/28 in 45-46 fow pulled bandits between 70-90 back and pulled a dozen fish in about 3 hrs.bare naked Barbie,blue/chrome,pink lemonade and a couple of customs pulled our fish,great day on the water.water out deeper was very clear and got clearer as day went on. fish seemed to move in as water cleared.heard several people claiming they were getting them short(25-50 back)but we couldn,t get the short setups to pull.1.1-1.3 slow troll.


the big fish went 9.22lbs and had such a huge belly that I had to do an autopsy.she had 18 shad and a small fish in her belly.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Those are some big shad and she was still hungry....must be putting on the feed bag!


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

I know.the small fish(possibly a perch or white bass)was mostly digested and was bigger and thicker than any of the shad.half of the shad were over 5 inches.where was she planning on putting my lure?must have caught her on her way back from the refrigerator.she was really packing them in


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Three of us are planning to fish somewhere in that area today, starting around noon. Will post results later.


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

we got her right out of the mouth of the river,NOT out at the numbers I gave you


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

If there was only baitfish and no egg sacks beginning to form(by this time of year), she likely was a big "he"!


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

c. j. stone said:


> If there was only baitfish and no egg sacks beginning to form(by this time of year), she likely was a big "he"!


Egg sacks are VERY noticable now

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

she had a very small egg sack,lots of fat and the BIGGESTstomach I have ever seen.absolutely shocked that all 18 fish remained in her for 10+ hours and there were NO puked up shad left in my livewell.I was shocked at how small her egg sack was,but it was DEFINATELY a "she"


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

We managed only 4 fish today, cold outside but nice in the cabin, had a heater.


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

I have a similar set-up,,by my heater is vented,fan forced and 12,000 btu,s,no carbon monoxide or gas.i only do buddy heaters during ice fishing.


----------



## bar2 (Nov 2, 2012)

nightranger said:


> I have a similar set-up,,by my heater is vented,fan forced and 12,000 btu,s,no carbon monoxide or gas.i only do buddy heaters during ice fishing.


What kind of heater do you use?


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

This is my friends boat, Mr. Heater Big Buddy was more than enough.


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

bar2 said:


> What kind of heater do you use?


atwood


----------



## catchmeafeesh (Apr 22, 2014)

Fishtracker1 said:


> We managed only 4 fish today, cold outside but nice in the cabin, had a heater.
> 
> View attachment 285451
> 
> ...


What model north river boat is that? Looks sweet.


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm not sure it belongs to a friend but I believe it's a 23' Seahawk .


----------



## MOBIL4 (Jan 30, 2011)

We fished out of Huron today. Struggled to catch 4. Marks were not good. Heading out tomorrow again. Will be on 79. Small black Crestliner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommy84 (Aug 15, 2017)

How was the water today? We’ll be up tomorrow too. TJ on 79.


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

yeah ,I might try to get there Thursday as well,what areas did you fish?nightranger 79


----------



## Steimy (Jun 29, 2008)

are you sure you guys weren't too comfortable sitting in the cabin to go outside and get that board going back? "you get it......no you get it"


----------



## MOBIL4 (Jan 30, 2011)

Tommy84 said:


> How was the water today? We’ll be up tomorrow too. TJ on 79.


Was a little murky in at 38 ft; not bad. Was clear in 41 ft. Surface temperature was 35 degrees. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger6 (Dec 27, 2015)

MOBIL4 said:


> Was a little murky in at 38 ft; not bad. Was clear in 41 ft. Surface temperature was 35 degrees.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the report. Trying to put together a crew for Friday. Trying to decide between Huron and Mazuricks.


----------



## gone-fishing (Aug 27, 2011)

I will be out as well on thursday...
gone fishing 79


Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Steimy said:


> are you sure you guys weren't too comfortable sitting in the cabin to go outside and get that board going back? "you get it......no you get it"


We were very comfy inside however if you were out for long it was cold. We watched 2 guys in a open 17-18' Lund tiller battle the cold, it had to be brutal. Talked to them at the ramp abit, said it was rough in that cold temp with wind.


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

We'll be back out Thursday but not in the "Rolls Royce", (Monday's ride, North River) be in my friend's 18' red/gray Starcraft w/side curtains & red top. We keep plenty warn and catch plenty of fish in it. We'll monitor 79 and trade info with those willing to share, be safe.


----------



## ChinnAgain (May 28, 2012)

We should be out trying north of cranberry first then will head to Cedar point if that doesn't fire. Will be on 68 and 79.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

I'll be out there with Meerkat. Good luck to all and let's gang up on them.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Steimy said:


> are you sure you guys weren't too comfortable sitting in the cabin to go outside and get that board going back? "you get it......no you get it"


Now that's comical!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Fishtracker1 said:


> We managed only 4 fish today, cold outside but nice in the cabin, had a heater.
> 
> View attachment 285451
> 
> ...


GOOD GRIEF!


----------



## toeknee (Jul 16, 2012)

I will be out on Friday Ranger and glad to work with you and any others willing to work together. Maybe some will post results from today. Buddy said lake was calm. Hopefully it was a success for everyone out.


----------



## gone-fishing (Aug 27, 2011)

After riding with the skunk for 2 hours, finally hit an active pod and pulled my 6 in short order. No big fish. 5 on bandits 60 back. Beautiful day on the lake!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## nitrofish1 (Apr 13, 2013)

i will be launching out of huron fri. morning . nitrofish on 79 willing to share info with anyone FISH ON !


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

got this hog on Thursday,hope to go again on Friday.fish were short hitting all afternoon.really had to switch up set-ups to stay with the hungry ones but got limit anyways


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice fish.


----------



## Tommy84 (Aug 15, 2017)

Night ranger, think I saw you at the ramp this morning. I’ll be out again in the morning. We got a limit too and pulled this 10# on a p-10 75 back on 30 jet. Lake was definitely beautiful today.


----------



## Tommy84 (Aug 15, 2017)

I’m willing to work too. TJ on 79


----------



## MOBIL4 (Jan 30, 2011)

My cousin and I got on the water around 9:30. We thought we had a program ready to go. Needless to say it was a big nothing with not many marks. Thanks to the guy on the radio saying he was catching fish North East of the River in 44 ft of water. He continued to give a report of 85 back with bandits. He saved the day for us. We ended up getting 11 in two hours on bandits. Thank You sir for the info; you saved our day! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks to MOBIL4 we added 6 more fish to our 3, I thought they were running 55' back, so we probably would have done better. Had a double then single back to back. Great day on the lake, thanks guys.


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

Tommy84 said:


> Night ranger, think I saw you at the ramp this morning. I’ll be out again in the morning. We got a limit too and pulled this 10# on a p-10 75 back on 30 jet. Lake was definitely beautiful today.


yeah that was me,nice fish,were you out front of old woman and cranberry?


----------



## fshnfreak (Feb 24, 2007)

I'll be launching out of Huron as well My girlfriend and I will be on 79 give a shout out for "The Salty Seaman"... lol seriously.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

We picked a few north of cdr pt in 44 fow. Good marks but they did not want to play. Alaskan20 & Island Troller called us over and it was game on. Same marks, same depth of water but these ones wanted to play. P10s 25/25 with 2 oz. bandits 50 to 70 back no wt. 1.5 mph. No hogs but the first 18 in the boat went 56 lbs. Thanks to Tom & Al for the help!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimvollmar (Sep 22, 2014)

Meerkat said:


> We picked a few north of cdr pt in 44 fow. Good marks but they did not want to play. Alaskan20 & Island Troller called us over and it was game on. Same marks, same depth of water but these ones wanted to play. P10s 25/25 with 2 oz. bandits 50 to 70 back no wt. 1.5 mph. No hogs but the first 18 in the boat went 56 lbs. Thanks to Tom & Al for the help!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> We picked a few north of cdr pt in 44 fow. Good marks but they did not want to play. Alaskan20 & Island Troller called us over and it was game on. Same marks, same depth of water but these ones wanted to play. P10s 25/25 with 2 oz. bandits 50 to 70 back no wt. 1.5 mph. No hogs but the first 18 in the boat went 56 lbs. Thanks to Tom & Al for the help!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you got em!! It’s so nice working with all you guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Yes it was truly an awesome December day of fishing. And communicating with you guys, Alaskan 20 and Meercat made it even more enjoyable. A day to remember for sure.


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

Not Huron but learned from you fellas. Didn’t sit on marks that wouldn’t go. Moved until we found active fish N of Vermilion. Got 10 in less than 2 hrs. Thanks for keeping us thinking!


----------



## mmeyer1977 (Jul 15, 2012)

My neighbor and I went out this morning around 10am. Headed east out of the river towards cranberry. We had a steady pick. Left with 11. Lost numerous fish on the way to the boat. 25/25 2oz p10 clown was good. P20 85ft back Geneva color was just as good. We got back to the ramp and found we had a trailer light broken. Then I found $30 and a piece of the broken light on my windshield. Just wanted to put a thank you out to the thoughtful person who did that. We were impressed.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Small craft warnings posted for today into tomorrow am. Up to 35mph NE gusts. Good day for cleaning off walleye slime and maintenance on the boat.


----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

island troller said:


> Small craft warnings posted for today into tomorrow am. Up to 35mph NE gusts. Good day for cleaning off walleye slime and maintenance on the boat.


Rolling pretty good now!! Probably going to do some cleaning myself.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

And Meercat I know you have walleye slime on your boat to clean off.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

island troller said:


> And Meercat I know you have walleye slime on your boat to clean off.


I would not have that much slime to clean if you & Tom had not helped me out the other day! We were struggling!


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> I would not have that much slime to clean if you & Tom had not helped me out the other day! We were struggling!


Meerkat struggling ??? Not likely !


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

rangerpig250 said:


> Meerkat struggling ??? Not likely ![/QUOTE
> 
> I had no doubt he was going to get on a good fish bite with or without help that day.


----------

